# Emma and Ryli ... Double Trouble



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

my 3 year old Torti cat Emma and my 1 year old Shih tsu/ poodle x toy fox terrier 


I love these two so much <3 


First ... when they were babies ... the cat was a rescue ... the dog wasnt exactly cared for either but I hate to call him a rescue since he was from my moms accidental litter. 






















Emma was just .8 lbs when we brought her home. 


Ryli ... 


12 hours old 








13 days ... his eyes finally opened 










believe it or not ... these are his parents 










His spots are coming in 












At 5 weeks we got a surprise ..my soft little baby ... was a wire hair 












6 weeks old ... He came home, His mother had rejected the litter 
















The puppy was much more cooperative for pictures LOL . NOW onto more recent pictures. 


That scrawny sickly baby now 












How I found her the other night ... 














Sweet Ryli 


You gotz a problem wiff da leaf in mah beard? 












More spots ... 












When he perks up those ears 











​


----------

